# Jeff Gordon



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello everyone. I know everyone is busy with orders. If not from outside sources with your own orders. The busy season. I'm in need of a portrait of Jeff Gordon. Does anyone have a pattern? I would be happy to buy the pattern if you've got one, or if you can direct me to the right place to get one. Thank you . Also wanted to let you all know that I love being apart of this group. You all are very supportive and encouraging. Thanks again. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

Kelly


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Kelly. Sorry, no pattern but a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Who is Jeff Gordon?


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Try his Website http://jeffgordon.com/ or https://www.google.com/search?q=jeff+gordon&biw=1280&bih=894&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwiJi6eG_dvJAhXvuYMKHcWHAHMQ_AUIBygC&dpr=1 this is just a link from doing a Google search for Jeff Gordon Images.

jbay is obliviously not a NASCAR Fan.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Isn't he that guy that is driving go carts now? LOL
Just joking around, I'm a huge Nascar fan. Jeff Gordon is/was the wife's favorite. I like to talk Nascar Smack.
Daytona can't get here fast enough!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Isn t he that guy that is driving go carts now? LOL
> Just joking around, I m a huge Nascar fan. Jeff Gordon is/was the wife s favorite. I like to talk Nascar Smack.
> Daytona can t get here fast enough!
> 
> - jbay


Don't worry it comes right after Super Bowl , which I may or may not watch this year since the 49'ers Suck this year.


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone. You made me smile at these responses.

Kelly


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

Isn't that the Jeff Gordon that chocked at homestead


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Isn t that the Jeff Gordon that chocked at homestead
> 
> - RJweb


You must be thinking about Harvick…LOL


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

theres a portrait pattern over at scrollsaw village.


----------

